
Microplastic pollution is raining down on city dwellers - mmhsieh
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/dec/27/revealed-microplastic-pollution-is-raining-down-on-city-dwellers
======
melling
“ London has highest level yet recorded but health impacts of breathing
particles are unknown”

That’s the attitude. We’re essentially running big experiments on the
environment and figuring out the effects later.

